# Guide to see if you have high set or low set zygos/cheekbones



## Mr.cope (Feb 16, 2020)

https://incels.is/threads/check-your-zygos-cheekbones-in-one-step-mirror-needed.111136/


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 16, 2020)

I literally don't have any cheekbones lol. but yeah good guide.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a caucasoid skull with mongoloid cheekbones. It looks terrible because my zygos are the widest part of my face and my jaw is small.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo


What does your ogee curve look like from 3/4?


----------



## BengaliDoomer (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo



You have really strong features. Why are you even on this forum? Not sure what more there is to improve lookswise.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> What does your ogee curve look like from 3/4?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very funny face


----------



## DrOtaku (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo


Bro you're a virgin cause you're spending all this time taking selfies...... and not actually degrading foids egos like you should be. Treat them like shit, never validate, don't bust the first time (say they were bad), add to your rotation.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Bro you're a virgin cause you're spending all this time taking selfies...... and not actually degrading foids egos like you should be. Treat them like shit, never validate, don't bust the first time (say they were bad), add to your rotation.


I legit do simp and scare them away


BengaliDoomer said:


> You have really strong features. Why are you even on this forum? Not sure what more there is to improve lookswise.


thanks for trying to give validation bro but Im on here for 8 hours a day for a reason. I will leave once i get some form of female interaction or girlfriend. I have 20 years of experience telling me I can't get a girlfriend so i have no reason to believe anything else. I will try and approach more I never have really. Also im gonna try tinder. Ive been on one date with a foid recently thats all I ever have. I think i turned her odd by simping thoight she liked me


OwlGod said:


> Very funny face


thanks if you are talking about me can you explain


----------



## DrOtaku (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I legit do simp and scare them away


Never compliment them. Give them scraps AT BEST after there done doing shit for you. Stop asking questions too. "Can I", "May I", might as well just end it with "be cucked please." Every time they ask something personal just say something like "dont worry about it". They call you an asshole... Girls talk the most shit about the guys they want to fuck the most.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Never compliment them. Give them scraps AT BEST after there done doing shit for you. Stop asking questions too. "Can I", "May I", might as well just end it with "be cucked please." Every time they ask something personal just say something like "dont worry about it". They call you an asshole... Girls talk the most shit about the guys they want to fuck the most.


how will they stay in contact with me if I keep treating them like shit. They would just block me or something. I would like to message you. I am polluting this thread


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 16, 2020)

Holy shit at least some good news today, I have high set cheekbones, such a shame that its kind of cope


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I legit do simp and scare them away
> 
> thanks for trying to give validation bro but Im on here for 8 hours a day for a reason. I will leave once i get some form of female interaction or girlfriend. I have 20 years of experience telling me I can't get a girlfriend so i have no reason to believe anything else. I will try and approach more I never have really. Also im gonna try tinder. Ive been on one date with a foid recently thats all I ever have. I think i turned her odd by simping thoight she liked me
> 
> thanks if you are talking about me can you explain


Ur personality is too nice bro u need to be more chad, let women approach you be the alpha dominate high t motherfucker


Nosecel said:


> Holy shit at least some good news today, I have high set cheekbones, such a shame that its kind of cope


Same but How is having high set cheekbones a cope?


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 16, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Same but How is having high set cheekbones a cope?


Not cope tier: jawline, chin, eyes, nose, midface ratio, lips, philtrum
Cope tier: everything else


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Ur personality is too nice bro u need to be more chad, let women approach you be the alpha dominate high t motherfucker


I think you may be on to something here man. Thanks for the comment. I feel like I am always nice even when not warranted and it may be turning them off. I think this may actually be a big part of what i am missing. Im the guy that says your eyes look pretty today and shit.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 16, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Not cope tier: jawline, chin, eyes, nose, midface ratio, lips, philtrum
> Cope tier: everything else


Too bad the only un fixiable thing on my face is the long mid nice


Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I think you may be on to something here man. Thanks for the comment. I feel like I am always nice even when not warranted and it may be turning them off. I think this may actually be a big part of what i am missing. Im the guy that says your eyes look pretty today and shit.


No problem and Yeah fuck all that be respectful when needed not all the time or else women won’t wanna be with you since you gave em all the validation already lmfao that’s what women want bro
Can anyone let me know if these are high or low? also my cheekbones don’t normally look like this I sucked them in because I am fat


----------



## Mateusz74 (Feb 16, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> View attachment 270758


When u nutted but she still sucking


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo


Your eye area...


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> When u nutted but she still sucking


wish I could relate


Alexanderr said:


> Your eye area...


Tell me something im not already aware of, I'm on this website 8 hours a day for a reason


----------



## Mateusz74 (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> wish I could relate


It’s just a normie meme


----------



## DrOtaku (Feb 16, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> how will they stay in contact with me if I keep treating them like shit. They would just block me or something. I would like to message you. I am polluting this thread


Just read my post https://looksmax.org/threads/10-commandments-of-an-alpha.101341/ . Don't ask to message people either... just do it


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 17, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Too bad the only un fixiable thing on my face is the long mid nice
> 
> No problem and Yeah fuck all that be respectful when needed not all the time or else women won’t wanna be with you since you gave em all the validation already lmfao that’s what women want bro
> Can anyone let me know if these are high or low? also my cheekbones don’t normally look like this I sucked them in because I am fat


High


noped said:


> can someone copy/paste, dont wanna go on that autistic site


Yo yo yo it's me. I'm gonna make a thread on how to check your zygos position.

A zygo or more commonly known as cheekbones are the side bones on your face. They form the ogee curve around your nose (low set) or below eyes (high set)

All you need is a mirror.

1.get a mirror, anything that reflects works, even your phone
2.look around the mirror, 3/4 preferred
3.you should see a curve, a 'ball' though less extreme in the following image


https://incels.is/attachments/img_20190308_174453-jpg.95765/



If your 'ball' is right below your eyes or upper part of your nose your high
If lower, like bottom or below the nose your low

DO NOTICE this doesn't account for nose length and placement, so there may be variation!!

Cheekbone ranking


High set cheekbones - more hollow cheeks can be achieved, easier to achieve hollow cheeks
Low set cheekbones - inferior to high cheekbones but not end of the world provided they're at least protruding
No cheekbones - if you don't see a 'ball' curve when looking at the mirror, either you're a fatcel or have no zygos. My condolences to you because you have no chance of hollowcheeks.

My 'ball' occurs around the bottom of my nose, so I have rather low set cheekbones.


https://incels.is/attachments/images-9-jpeg.95766/


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Not cope tier: jawline, chin, eyes, nose, midface ratio, lips, philtrum
> Cope tier: everything else


cheekbones are massive for looks, without them you just look like a sad angry bastard


----------



## Darkstrand (Feb 17, 2020)

Are you actually so obsessed with your face?


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 17, 2020)

I think I have them rather high but I'm fucking fat


----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 17, 2020)

Mine are medium to high. That is mostly why my 3/4 looks quite decent.


----------



## cutecel (Feb 17, 2020)

What are some examples of low set cheekbones? I find it hard to tell if its just fat on people or low set.


----------



## JMax (Feb 17, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Too bad the only un fixiable thing on my face is the long mid nice


It’s not over. https://looksmax.org/threads/long-midface-can-be-fixed.30640/


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 17, 2020)

I have very low zygos


----------



## garfyld (Feb 17, 2020)

How many percent of people have high set cb?


----------



## HumidVent (Feb 17, 2020)

Are implants or fillers worth it if you have weak high set cheekbones?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 17, 2020)

Peachy said:


> View attachment 270667
> 
> 
> I have a caucasoid skull with mongoloid cheekbones. It looks terrible because my zygos are the widest part of my face and my jaw is small.


thats actually good. your jaw just should be big too, but zygos bigger. you should train it bro









JAWLINER® 2022 | #1 Jawline Exerciser & Jaw Muscle Trainer


The JAWLINER® is a mewing jawline exerciser for increasing jaw muscles to get an attractive jawline. It´s a powerful jaw muscle trainer for jawline exercises.




jawliner.de


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Feb 17, 2020)

My face stores too much fat and makes me look like a babycel


----------



## Peachy (Feb 17, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> thats actually good. your jaw just should be big too, but zygos bigger. you should train it bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My jaw bone is small as fuck. No amount of masseters will help me and I have bad insertions anyway.

https://looksmax.org/threads/whats-wrong-with-my-cheekbones.101343/#post-1719283


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 17, 2020)

Peachy said:


> My jaw bone is small as fuck. No amount of masseters will help me and I have bad insertions anyway.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/whats-wrong-with-my-cheekbones.101343/#post-1719283


you should try it bro. i though the same thing my jaw was small as fuuk


----------



## Peachy (Feb 17, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> you should try it bro. i though the same thing my jaw was small as fuuk


I have TMJ and my jaw starts clicking if I chew hard foods. I will get eppley implants once I save enough money.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 17, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> you should try it bro. i though the same thing my jaw was small as fuuk


Did it improve from mewing jawliner?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 17, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> Did it improve from mewing jawliner?


chewing jawliner? hell yes, the one i used is in my signature, get the big pack and you are set for life?


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 17, 2020)

Peachy said:


> View attachment 270667
> 
> 
> I have a caucasoid skull with mongoloid cheekbones. It looks terrible because my zygos are the widest part of my face and my jaw is small.



I have an alienoid skull with mongoloid cheekbones and a caucasoid jaw. I wonder whats that fkn called.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 17, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I have an alienoid skull with mongoloid cheekbones and a caucasoid jaw. I wonder whats that fkn called.


Hapa? My parents are white tho.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 17, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> chewing jawliner? hell yes, the one i used is in my signature, get the big pack and you are set for life?


Cant see sig on mobile. Did u buy the hard jawliner or medium? Also do you follow tge recommended excercising routine by the company or u train longer?


----------



## Deleted member 4702 (Feb 17, 2020)

Is that high or low?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> virginmaxed ginger but at least i have a zygo


Miring


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 29, 2021)

My left ball is greater than my right even thought the right side of my face looks more masculine/developed. Both balls though are about half way down the nose bridge.


----------

